# Chinese Saxons



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Added another mechanical Saxon to my PMWC







.

Its the one in the middle ....

THE GOOD ............... THE BIG







.................. THE UGLY










..... truthfully described as 'large' and weighing in at 43/44 mm excluding crown!

Positively huge, suitable either for a very big person or a 70's retro accessory ? Keeps good time as far as I can tell and has the same 17 jewel movement as the 'ugly'.

Julian L

Where would I be without fleabay?







(rhetorical question, no answers please







)


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Lovely find Julian. The BIG is definitely the pick of the bunch in my opinion, that extra size making the dial so clear and easy to read. How about a wrist shot to see how it looks in use.

Matt


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's my kind of thing Julian, but don't let that put you off it  .

One of those "so bad it's good" watches







.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

That case looks kind of familiar. A bit like the Slava 'Presidential' thin dress watch. I wonder if there is a connection?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Good is very good, The Big is very big and the Ugly is, err, well, ummm...... different


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

it's kind of ugly in it's own unique way though


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mattjg01 said:


> Lovely find Julian. The BIG is definitely the pick of the bunch in my opinion, that extra size making the dial so clear and easy to read. How about a wrist shot to see how it looks in use.
> 
> Matt


Wrist shot ....










... and may I also introduce Fudge ...










who spends most of his day working hard at ... ...










RELAXING!!!!!!









Julian L


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Fudge is cute Julian







.


----------

